# Horse throw feed!



## Inkatinka (Sep 6, 2012)

Hi guys,

wondering if anyone has any solutions to horses throwing feed? She gets excited when its dinner time and the big piggy sticks her nose right in and chucks it everywhere. She is fed in a lipped container with her feed wet down with the container placed halfway down the fence (to low she paws it. to high she chucks it.)She has no teeth issues they have recently been checked by our local vet who is an equine dental specialist. I'm concerned because she ends up clening up the feed off the ground and not to mention the wastage.Suggestions would be greatly appreciated!!

Cheers


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

I used to have a stinker like that. He would flip buckets, throw them, stomp them, wasting a lot of feed. Mounted buckets he would poo in after the meal.

I tried buckets and pans of all shapes and sizes. Rocks would make him pull the pan up and throw it. Best success was a 75 or 100 gallon water trough I had that sprung a leak. Fed him in that, spreading the food across the bottom as much as possible. It also seemed to make him think he was getting so much more than the others.


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

My gelding does that. If I put the feeder up high he flips it. If I put it down low, he paws in it, if I put it on the ground he flips his pan, then runs the pony off from her pan and she has to go dig his out. If I had somewhere to nail it to, I would nail the feeder up high so he can't flip it out.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Have you tried smaller and more frequent meals?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Feed bag


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Yeah, I've got TWO that destroy their feed.
I just put their tubs in a grassy or really hard packed area so they aren't eating as much dirt. I did like Sue but used 40 gallon buckets, do that if you really want to tick them off! They kick it over then spin it around and around and around spilling it everywhere. I'd do mounted but they'd just figure out a way to hurt themselves on them, stupids.


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

Cody has just started doing this!! He will stick his nose in an grab a bite and swich his nose up and out like a shovel spewing feed out and over to the next run where his Buddies.... Not my horses gobble it upThey wait there like begging puppies for it
.. Brat likes to share!


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

Smaller more frequent meals? 20 acres of pasture or 2 or 3 round bales of hay out at a time. He wasn't hungry, he was a big old stinker.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

My TB gelding does that, too. He used to throw the buckets off the partition viciously, breaking them off, but now I tie them with a hay string at dinnertime and haven't had problems with the bucket breaking. He still tosses the food, so I give him a little extra to make up for what gets lost in the shavings.

The feed bag worked great during the summer, but since I'm at school from 7 to 1:30 I can't be there to take it off after his morning meal.


----------



## sandy2u1 (May 7, 2008)

I'd be watching to make sure that she isn't just gulping her feed with the same excitement. In my barn, we have a horse that did the exact same thing and he ended up with a very serious case of choke. 

If it were me, I'd put a salt block or a very smooth rock (like from the bottom of a creek) on top of the feed. That will slow the horse and stop her from slinging feed.


----------



## ThursdayNext (Oct 18, 2011)

I have that problem too. My guy doesn't throw the bucket or anything - he just sticks his whacking huge warmblood muzzle down into his feed, takes a huge mouthful, and whips his head up to watch everything go on in the barn while he chews with his mouth open, dropping the pellets EVERYWHERE.

I got one of these.

It helps, but I still wind up with waste. More so if he gets excited, because then he whips his face around when he's chewing with his mouth open. It's not dentistry, health, or any of that...it's just how he IS.


----------



## DriftingShadow (Jun 4, 2012)

Drifter used to do the same thing! He tore up buckets flipping them over and throwing them. I bought him one of those large feed pans and it fixed the problem. Now he just throws the pan at me when its empty like hes demanding more, but at least its rubber so he can't break it


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Oh Drifting that reminded me of my old man Rooster...
He used to throw his bucket at the fence at feeding time, sometimes it flew over and I had to duck. Other times he'd be so excited he'd reach it and throw it before I could pour. Then I had to chase it, then he'd throw it... Yeah, those days took a while to get the job done! Thanks for the smile.


----------

